# Information needed about the dual lenses



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have never used a lens like this but other comments on this forum indicate it is not be best for a field course. I think more people use them for indoor shooting than anything else. Do a search on True Spot and see what you find. It is another version of the Dual.


----------



## rts1950 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Dual Lens*

I use the True Spot lenses and have used them for both indoor and outdoor shooting. One advantage of the dual lens is that I don't use a dot with them. Being older I have trouble seeing both the dot and target with a conventional lens. I have used both the superscope and TrueSpot lenses and find the TrueSpot lens to be much better quality. Another difference between them is the Super Scope lens has a "ring" interface where the center lens is installed. The True Spot is fused and ground so there is no 'ring'. 

Since I tend to shoot higher power lenses, 6 and 8 power with clarifiers, I 'frosted' the lens by using contact paper, the contact paper is called clear but actually looks frosted, by cutting a clean 3/8" diameter hole and sticking that on the inside of my lens. This gives a great circle for aligning targets, but when using an 8 power lens you have to be careful to make sure you have picked the correct target. I think Britesite makes a lens that comes frosted.

Now that I have tried the contact paper, and like it, I would suggest that if you want to try that setup, you can use a regular lens (cheaper than the dual), in whatever power you want and apply the contact paper with a hole size to suit the targets you are shooting. I just shot two field rounds this weekend and used an 8 power lens from True spot, 3/8 dia. dual lens with a no 3 clarifier and it worked great, I had 'frosted' the lens with the contact paper described above. I have also used a No 6 with 1/4 dia dual lens and like it for field also.

Bottom line, what do you like for a site picture? The dual lenses are good options for those of us that have trouble seeing both the dot and target well. If you like using a dot I think a conventional lens will work just as good and be cheaper. If you like shooting an aperture type sight then the dual lens might work good, or a conventional lens that is 'frosted', with or without a center dot.

Good luck


----------

